# NEW Can WC title!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Whoo hoo! Congrats to Boston and his baby girl!! 

Now I'm going to go research what a WC consists of (I'm doing it one by one because there's so many of them to learn!)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hooo! Congratulations! I just love the pictures too


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic News!! Congrad's to all of you. She sure is a pretty WC!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! Very cool


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIPPEE!
Congratulations!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is wonderful! She is a very cute girl, her daddy must be very proud! Congratulations!!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !!!


----------

